# Wiring Diagram NAV



## AsifN (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

I need a wiring diagram for a Sat Nav in a E46 Cab.

Thanks In advance


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Have you tried the BMWNAV Yahoo! group? If not, join the group and ask there. Check the files section in the group. They may already have what you need. Also, after joining, be sure to choose the "Edit my membership" option and select the "No Email" preference. Otherwise, you will get emails about every post made to that group.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/bmwnav/


----------

